
All Human Knowledge - mrsalt
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Emijrp/All_Human_Knowledge
======
nighthawk648
I wonder where the estimates are sourced, and if the sources of estimates can
have a larger effort and still be efficient in supplying information. Or would
there be a wall, aka too many chefs in the kitchen.

